# EURO TRUNK???



## HOOD RICK (Sep 1, 2008)

Im not actually sure whats the differnce between the us and euro spec cars if its just the tub or the whole trunk but either way im looking to buy one. can anyone help me or a website that has it i cant seem to find it anywhere?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: EURO TRUNK??? (HOOD RICK)*

Hey Rick
See if find anytjhing on here:
http://www.planetvag.com/index...#1681
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## justinperkins (May 12, 2006)

Just the plate enclosure.
http://www.audiworld.com/tech/ext55.shtml
edit, fixed the link, stupid audiworld and their 1995 frames


_Modified by justinperkins at 6:04 PM 12-30-2008_


----------



## HOOD RICK (Sep 1, 2008)

thanks for the info


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (HOOD RICK)*

I got my Euro Tub from OEMPL.us... good price and relatively quick shipping (since they had to send it from Germany).








*Pic of mine:*










_Modified by 910_Industries at 12:35 PM 1-10-2009_


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

There are two versions, sedan and avant...


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

how much do these go for?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Veki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veki* »_how much do these go for?

$165 on www.oempl.us


----------

